# Honeybee and the Fly



## Dean_Gretsch (Jun 29, 2018)

1 Honeybee and ant sharing a milkweed bloom



 
2 Just hanging out


----------



## Jeff G (Jun 29, 2018)

Dean, Another nice round!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jun 29, 2018)

Jeff G said:


> Dean, Another nice round!



Thank you, sir! I have been fortunate in seeing a few insects lately other than the mosquitoes that try devouring me when I take the dog for a walk


----------



## zombiesniper (Jun 29, 2018)

Very nice.


----------



## Jeff15 (Jun 30, 2018)

Lovely images.....


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jun 30, 2018)

zombiesniper said:


> Very nice.





Jeff15 said:


> Lovely images.....



Thank you both.


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 30, 2018)

Nice set. Makes me want to get the focus rail and macro out again.


----------



## Peeb (Jun 30, 2018)

Nice!  The fly is unique and cool.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jun 30, 2018)

smoke665 said:


> Nice set. Makes me want to get the focus rail and macro out again.


Thanks! I used to have a nice tripod with what functioned as a rail, but I have long worn it out and don't bother with one anymore. Handheld 99% of the time for me.



Peeb said:


> Nice!  The fly is unique and cool.


I like that one too, Peeb. I think most creatures will be splayed out like it this coming week due to temps.


----------



## Peeb (Jun 30, 2018)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> smoke665 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice set. Makes me want to get the focus rail and macro out again.
> ...


After mowing the yard this AM, Peeb will certainly be splayed...


----------



## Fujidave (Jul 1, 2018)

Good shots Dean with the fly being my pic, good all round detail.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 1, 2018)

Fujidave said:


> Good shots Dean with the fly being my pic, good all round detail.



Thank you much Dave, and I hope your life will keep your heart and mind preoccupied during this difficult time.


----------



## Steven Dillon (Jul 4, 2018)

I like the fly the best.  Did you add the vignette or is that natural?


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 4, 2018)

Thanks Steven. Yes, I added it.


----------

